# License plate holder



## 09kevin (Mar 23, 2018)

My step daughter was in the peace corps in Swaziland Africa and came home in October 2017.  She bought a Honda Element and it gave me a good idea for a Christmas present. She talked about the Khumbi's or taxis in Swaziland so I made her a set of custom license plate frames from 1/4" aluminum plate then powder coated and engraved them.




Backside with tabs to hold the plate.



Trying to hold the plate down to engrave the letters and animals ended up being the hardest part, the plate wanted to bow up in the center when clamped on the edges so I ended up setting the part on some 1/4" aluminum and used double back carpet tape to hold it down. also used paper under the toe clamps so as not to damage the powder coat.



Finished license plate holder.



Kevin


----------



## jimbob (Mar 23, 2018)

Nice plate holders but tell her that they are illegal in some states. It's $114.00 fine in Fl. to obstruct part of the plate. Very seldom enforced but every so often you here about it.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 23, 2018)

beautiful job


----------



## Ray C (Mar 23, 2018)

The Hippos look like they're laughing!  Love it.


----------



## jcp (Mar 23, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## 09kevin (Mar 23, 2018)

jimbob said:


> Nice plate holders but tell her that they are illegal in some states. It's $114.00 fine in Fl. to obstruct part of the plate. Very seldom enforced but every so often you here about it.


It must not be the law here in Washington or they don't inforce it either because I made it the same dimensions as the ones the dealer put on. I will reminder not to go to Florida


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Mar 23, 2018)

Arizona passed a statute a few years back making it illegal to obstruct the state name on the plate.  All the local dealers changed their promotional plate frames to comply.  Several states have similar statutes.


----------



## 09kevin (Mar 23, 2018)

I guess the pictures make the flanges on the plate holder look larger than they really are. They don't obstruct the state name or license tabs. Sorry for the poor picture, it's the best I had


----------

